
15 years later, dev releases source code of cancelled Game Boy Color RPG - isolier
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/279398/15_years_later_dev_releases_source_code_of_cancelled_Game_Boy_Color_RPG.php
======
scott_s
Discussion based on the original announcement from 2 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12291850](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12291850)

